# Replacing 40yo home windows/doors



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Im gonna call a door and window company this summer estimate the cost of replacing all my old ones that leak air. Should i go straight calling several companies for free quotes or do u think it would be a good idea to get an opinion from an insilation specialist before? Im not looking to tear down walls to reinsulate everything but maybe he might have something to add that the window and door company wont tell me (e.g.: energy costs get lost elsewhere)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Replacement windows can run $2,000 each, maybe more.

I would be looking at foam injection the walls. But it could be best to get a company out there that has a Thermo Imaging camera. They can tell maybe
what is behind the walls. 

I think they can insulate from the inside and you will dry wall holes to repair.
They won't be big. 

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I just told my dad what you said and he told me to forget about the insulation project unless we plan to redo the bricks of the home (or want to do the foam injection). He said just to do the doors and windows and it will help a lot and that it's too much of a headache to even consider insulation this building unless we plan to do major renovations.

Had a rep come visit the place this morning for the doors and windows and he said we get gov'n subsidies for replacing doors and windows. Said a door would cost about 1k. My mom was kinda stifled but we'll see when he comes back in a couple of days to get a better look with his crew and give us a full free quote.

He said the new windows nowadays are "thermo" windows so they will only be one layer thick, unlike mine now that have two sets of windows (an inside window and an outside window).

We got a lot to so it will cost a pretty penny: 1 garage door, 3 outdoor doors, 3 patio doors, 9 windows)--> incudes a tenant


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cost of replacing windows is subjective at best and there's no way in Hell I'd pay $2000 a window. There's a lot of factors to consider...the biggest one is where you live. Next is the type of windows you want to replace the old with and so on. 

My suggestion is to check with your local contractors and see what kind of reviews they have. I hear that, "Angie's list" is well worth a look. I've not used it personally. 

Angie's List | Find a Local Business, Ratings, Reviews, Deals |

I've been in the business for over 20 years, now retired. Most customers are looking for the best bang for their buck...and I usually ended up installing spec/builders grade single hung, DBL pained/insulated, tilt sash windows...either for new construction or as replacement. Depending on the size...they range from $100 to $200 each and then labor for installation.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I live in montreal, quebec, so we get coldest temps I'm sure any of you get (unless you live any more north).. I'm talking -25 to -30 degrees celcius all winter with mounds of snow. Montreal Average Monthly Temperatures - A Montreal Average Monthly Temperatures Report

The window type is beyond me. I don't know any of them and quite frankly, the ones that offer the best insulation. If we see that theyre all just as good in that department, then we'll try to show aesthetic wise. But for now, not picky whatseover since im sure anything offered nowadays is better than these 40 yo doors and windows.

I'll check the list, thanks


----------

